# Disk brake track too high on 203mm rotor



## Alex ebike (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello everyone ? i have situation guys
i have Killah fork 27
Shimano 203mm disk rotor
Shimano 203mm adapter
Shimano MT200 mtb hydraulic disk brake set
so the set it's correct like in the *Pictures*
but the brake track its really high like its not touching enough of the track on the disk rotor so idk if its normal its my first time building mtb but watching other sets online look like its not correct
pls let me know if somebody knows where the problem thanks alot.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

Alex ebike said:


> Hello everyone ? i have situation guys
> i have Killah fork 27
> Shimano 203mm disk rotor
> Shimano 203mm adapter
> ...


All I can think of without pictures: Do you have the washers placed correctly on the caliper? If you put them under the caliper it might place the caliber too high and you would have the issue that your having now. Post a picture if you can


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Is the adapter for a fork that runs a 160mm rotor (adding 43mm to run a 203mm rotor).? The fork you have may run a 180mm rotor stock. You may need an adapter that adds only 23mm.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

There are multiple 203mm adapters. I suspect that you either a) have it installed upside down (common mistake) or b) have the wrong one.


----------



## fmendes (Jun 25, 2016)

Shimano Brake track too high on 203mm rotor


Hello everyone ? i have situation guys i have Killah fork 27 Shimano 203mm disk rotor Shimano 203mm adapter Shimano MT200 mtb hydraulic disk brake set so the set it's correct like in the Pictures but the brake track its really high like its not touching enough of...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Alex ebike said:


> Hello everyone ? i have situation guys
> i have Killah fork 27
> Shimano 203mm disk rotor
> Shimano 203mm adapter
> ...


I think you have the wrong adapter. The F203P/P (what you have there) is for a fork with a 160mm native mount. The F203P/PM is for a fork with a 180mm native mount. I'm pretty sure that putting the 160mm native mount adapter on a 180mm native mount fork will move the caliper out too far, just like your situation.

Source: Shimano F203P/P Disc Brake Adapter | Jenson USA


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

There are too many cross posts. Someone's no doubt already answered this.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Disk brake track too high on 203mm rotor


Hello everyone ? i have situation guys i have Killah fork 27 Shimano 203mm disk rotor Shimano 203mm adapter Shimano MT200 mtb hydraulic disk brake set so the set it's correct like in the Pictures but the brake track its really high like its not touching enough of...




www.mtbr.com













Shimano Brake track too high on 203mm rotor


Hello everyone ? i have situation guys i have Killah fork 27 Shimano 203mm disk rotor Shimano 203mm adapter Shimano MT200 mtb hydraulic disk brake set so the set it's correct like in the Pictures but the brake track its really high like its not touching enough of...




www.mtbr.com













Shimano Brake track too high on 203mm rotor


Hello everyone ? i have situation guys i have Killah fork 27 Shimano 203mm disk rotor Shimano 203mm adapter Shimano MT200 mtb hydraulic disk brake set so the set it's correct like in the Pictures but the brake track its really high like its not touching enough of...




www.mtbr.com













Shimano Brake track too high on 203mm disk rotor


Hello everyone ? i have situation guys i have Killah fork 27 Shimano 203mm disk rotor Shimano 203mm adapter Shimano MT200 mtb hydraulic disk brake set so the set it's correct like in the Pictures but the brake track its really high like its not touching enough of...




www.mtbr.com


----------

